
Security vulnerabilities fixed in Firefox 67.0.3 and Firefox ESR 60.7.1 - fabianhjr
https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/security/advisories/mfsa2019-18/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20218560](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20218560).

~~~
fabianhjr
Could the link be changed to the mozilla advisory rather than ZDnet on the
other thread?

~~~
dang
That article seems to contain more information.

~~~
fabianhjr
Oh right, it does even provide some historical context and some contrast with
Chrome. Thanks and sorry for a dupe.

~~~
dang
No worries! Better we have too many relevant things than too few.

